# High pressure when turned on (?)



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Steam pressure @ 2.5 bar = pressure switch has failed "closed". The excess steam will escape through the boiler safety valve...hence the noise.

Contact your machine supplier for it to be repaired / returned/ exchanged.


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's electronic temp control and yes, sometimes things go wrong, hence the warranty. Is it a "normal" fault, of course not.

Probably a quick and easy fix though.


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jpprovost said:


> I just want to say that I have use it 3-4 times this weekend and everything was perfect.
> 
> Should I send it to repair just in case?


*Where are you based (country) as I sense english may not be your first language, who did you buy it from (this makes a difference as regard trying to send it back for repair or whether to do it yourself)?*

Then to repair what, you need to give them some quality information rather than a confused statement. The machine should not "explode" so i wouldn't worry about that, but I would be watchful for any particular series of events that might be causing the problem. As I said it's electronic pressure control not a pressure switch, unlikely to fix itself, so it's strange it is now working OK. I would contact your retailer and let them know what happened and see if there are any checks they would suggest you make, or parts they might ask you to fit before sending it back for repair.


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jpprovost said:


> I am located in Quebec city (Canada) and my native language is French.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion
> 
> ...


*Well there is some key information that has popped out....*

You will have to judge how risky shipping the thing is and I have no idea whether your distance selling laws and warranty laws are the same as ours. It's good that others in the UK didn't try to advise you more. I don't have any idea how good your retailer is (you don't mention te name), so really it's down to your best judgement.


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------

